
The Four Newest Elements Now Have Names - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/four-newest-elements-now-have-names-180959350/?no-ist
======
breadbox
More details can be found here:
[http://iupac.org/elements.html](http://iupac.org/elements.html)

